# Find of the Day: fifteen52 Design's 2.5 Turbocharged Mk1 TT



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Brad from fifteen52 is putting this car up for sale. It was originally hatched as a potential project series on this site, but plans change. The good news is that the car was essentially completed and is pretty damn unique. We just ran a Find of the Day piece here: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/find-day-2-5-turbo-converted-mk1-audi-tt-1552/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks, G :beer:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

awesome car, awesome work, but 17,500 for a project TT seems steep to me. 

I sold my BT 90% finished TT for less than half of that with 29K on the odometer.


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

5k in wheels probably!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

ejg3855 said:


> awesome car, awesome work, but 17,500 for a project TT seems steep to me.
> 
> I sold my BT 90% finished TT for less than half of that with 29K on the odometer.


2.5t > 1.8t 

This car drives. 


Very motivating Brad! Is cool to see more of it. :beer:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Mine drove. It makes ~600hp. 2.0T > 2.5t

Mods never equate to return on investment.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Car's very cool. As for price, I'll leave that one to Brad to field.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Car's very cool. As for price, I'll leave that one to Brad to field.


It's a story much older than the internet.

Everyone has a tale of some 'better', more powerful car that has sold for less. Of course most sellers have stories of exactly the opposite. 

As has been already alluded to in this thread, the wheels alone are $4k and the car is available without them. So now we're down to a starting price of around $13k.

To see the value in this car it you'd need to be someone that appreciates the fact it has a 5-cyl under the hood (vs. whatever dyno numbers it's capable of). Of course there are more powerful 1.8T cars out there.

At the end of the day, even with the work it still needs, this is a car built by a reputable company that has been in business since 1996 and will ultimately sell at a price someone is willing to pay and that we're willing to accept.

And as with most, our asking price is negotiable, so there's that to consider as well


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I totally value the craftsmanship in this car, I am building a haldex 1.8t power Mk2 Gti right now so I know whats involved in doing out of the norm things.

I know the untold thousands that go into a build also.

Im not poo poo'ing this, I just think its muchachos bills for what its current state is 5cyl or not, wheels or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

ejg3855 said:


> Im not poo poo'ing this, I just think its muchachos bills for what its current state is 5cyl or not, wheels or not.





me said:


> And as with most, our asking price is negotiable, so there's that to consider as well


Maybe you missed that? 

FTR the above was a rhetorical question. Your position is clear so no need for a reply :beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I know there was a kinda-build thread, but do you have any more in-depth pics Brad? Like, before/after of where you have to grind for clearance, putting the wiring harness together, the inlet/exhaust setup, etc, if any of those exist. Love the idea, would love more details :thumbup:


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

This car is worth the asking price, it drives and is 100% an Audi in that it has the luxuries you would expect. Fit and finish is all top notch.

I tuned it and anyone who buys it and finishes it I will give you revisions for free just because I know it has more potential. 

GLWS Brad, sorry to see it go, very special car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Snow Trooper said:


> This car is worth the asking price, it drives and is 100% an Audi in that it has the luxuries you would expect. Fit and finish is all top notch.
> 
> I tuned it and anyone who buys it and finishes it I will give you revisions for free just because I know it has more potential.
> 
> GLWS Brad, sorry to see it go, very special car.


So freaking awesome ^^^

Without a doubt I'd love to see Jared get some more time with this car :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Snow Trooper said:


> This car is worth the asking price, it drives and is 100% an Audi in that it has the luxuries you would expect. Fit and finish is all top notch.
> 
> I tuned it and anyone who buys it and finishes it I will give you revisions for free just because I know it has more potential.
> 
> GLWS Brad, sorry to see it go, very special car.



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Always loved this car. Maybe posting some videos will change their minds as a 1.8t will never have a 2.5 sound.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Always loved this car. Maybe posting some videos will change their minds as a 1.8t will never have a 2.5 sound.


or the ability to spool a big turbo as quickly...or be able to create as much low boost power.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> or the ability to spool a big turbo as quickly...or be able to create as much low boost power.


Or be as awesome


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Maybe posting some videos will change their minds as a 1.8t will never have a 2.5 sound.


Here's an old one

<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150581476948503" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150581476948503">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/fifteen52">fifteen52</a>.</div></div>


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Very cool engine bay:











If the car has been tuned for the Precision 5857, what do the data logs show for airflows and boost onset time?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If the car has been tuned for the Precision 5857, what do the data logs show for airflows and boost onset time?


Haven't even gotten close to gathering this kind of info. As we note in the article, after sitting for so long the end goal was to get the car running on a healthy (but basic) tune and let the next owner take it to the next level :beer:


----------



## Snow Trooper (Sep 10, 2005)

Doug, I will dig up some logs and email them to you. I honestly cant remember where it came into boost or what peak air flow was.


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Awesome car, can't believe a 2.5t 5cyl fits under there! I bet it spools that 5857 really low, that's a lot of displacement for that turbo. I wish I could get my 1.8 that big hahaha. My local shop is relatively famous for 5cyl swaps, maybe I need to start talking with them...

Props for being different! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Snow Trooper said:


> Doug, I will dig up some logs and email them to you. I honestly cant remember where it came into boost or what peak air flow was.


Have you noticed our own thread in the 2.5L tech forum for a build very much like this one? I'd like to compare notes on the performance of that turbo versus the smaller one we'll be running. With the OP's permission I'll post graphs from this car's testing. Info like that might help people visualize how much value there is in this car.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

l88m22vette said:


> I know there was a kinda-build thread, but do you have any more in-depth pics Brad? :


Quoted for answers to help Doug and the DIYer build their own :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> Quoted for answers to help Doug and the DIYer build their own :thumbup:


Sorry, I don't.

As mentioned in the article, this project was meant to be finished by a certain deadline and as a result we simply didn't take the time to document much. Then again, there really isn't much to the swap. Mechanically there are no surprises (the tech forums here have several DIYs for mating the 2.5 to the 02M). Wiring is a matter of collecting schematics for NB ECU/engine harness and the TT harness and taking the time to integrate.


----------

